# Bridgestone AO vs non-AO



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

My front Bridgestone 245/35 R19 93Y Potenza AO S001 tyres will need replacing soon. There is a significant price difference between the AO (original equipment for Audi) tyres (https://goo.gl/3oupXf) and standard tyre (https://goo.gl/yEy0yI). Is the AO just a marketing ploy or is there a real difference?

Best price I can find (fitted) for the AO is £180/tyre...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I've never paid the premium for AO tyres & it appears very few ever do, so I wouldn't know if there was a performance difference. I very much doubt it, but your choice.
Hoggy.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Try Blackcircles, see what they offer, I don't think you'll be disappointed. 
Consider using Goodyear.


----------



## irony (Feb 8, 2017)

I often used AO tyres on my old A3 and TT mk2 but I have never found any significant difference respect same non-AO tyres in my opinion

BTW i just put on my TT dunlop sportmaxx RT2 tyres and they seems to be very good... really quiet noise and better performances than my audi stock hankook ventus s1

Goodyear eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 should be nice too and very similar to RT2 AT least in compound


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

When I called up after I got a puncture last week the tyre guy asked if I had Audi Original tyres on the car? I haven't looked but assume it will be another AO replacement? If so there was £3.00 difference in price between my dealer and a local tyre garage.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Edinburra said:


> Try Blackcircles, see what they offer, I don't think you'll be disappointed.
> Consider using Goodyear.


Checked Blackcirles and the tyres they quote are not the AO...


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

It has been a topic on other forums from AO being slightly smaller so they dont rub on any parts of the wheel arch or its just a marketing ploy to get you to buy the same tyre.Audi Tyres website has both types listed for sale.


----------

